# WILDLIFE ART



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Just wondering what some of your favorite wildlife art, artists etc. are. If you have something you like or have seen, share with us so we can all enjoy. For example, I think this is a cool painting.............


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Just wondering what some of your favorite wildlife art, artists etc. are. If you have something you like or have seen, share with us so we can all enjoy. For example, I think this is a cool painting.............


One of my favorites as well.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Robert Bateman


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I've never seen that one before, but I like it. Who is it and do you know the name of it?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Brent Todd always did nice stuff.


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

Hayden Lambson


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Singing the Blues









This is one of my favorites by Hayden Lambson.


----------

